# Pair of black Zapco EQ-30SL's, plus PSI power supply



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

My auction, VERY low reserve: Pair of Zapco EQ 30SL's Plus A Zapco PSI Power Supply | eBay


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Relisted: Pair of Zapco EQ 30SL's Plus A Zapco PSI Power Supply | eBay


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt........


----------

